# Normal behavior?



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Well i have 2 ryukin goldfish 1 black moor and a teloscopic. There all goldfish in 20g tank. I know that's alot for the tank but there prety small there all tHe same size. Well anyway my question is is it normal behavior for my to ryukin to chase each other? one of them will chase the other


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably a male and a female fish.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Oh alright asking as it's normal.

2 new questions: how can u tell the difrence between male or female?
And so they might be trying to breed?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

how old are ur fish? easiest way to sex the male from the female is by lookin at its gill plate. he should have white pimple like stuff and the female wont.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If goldfish are in a 20, they are just babies. Don't worry about sex yet. Are they doing damage to each other? Like missing scales or nipped fins? Could be normal "pecking order" stuff or could be "Get out of my space" stuff in which case you should get a bigger tank sooner, rather than later/


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I'm only new so I will try my best to help  I think that you should get a bigger tank and watch closly for any injuries on them. I don't think they are trying to breed like emc7 said. I think that they may just be playing around and pecking for fun, but just to be careful i would get a larger tank (maybe 30 or 40 gallons?) and if they ingure each other, just plain out seperate them. Sorry if i got something wrong and if i do, please correct me. Good luck!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Look for nipping at the tails. Goldfish like to follow each other in a line but if they are nipping it's aggression. What they are doing from the sounds of it is not aggression unless he is harassing her.


----------

